# Peacock peacock where are you All hand embroidered



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

thank you all friends who admired and welcomed my hand embroidered pieces and a big thank you all of you like the work , embroider my stitching of the pieces . 

Hope you all will enjoy this and please let others to look this work as well to give me ideas how I can use my ideas to help the needy . I help the blinds most . 

I gave my embroidered stuff for as a gift to charities as well and they use as presents of the good causes .


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Fantastic


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Spectacular! To look at this, it could be made for royalty! Beautiful work!


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

wow


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Wish I could do this! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Your work is so outstanding. You have such talent and better then I have ever seen. I could see this on royalty. You are one special lady sharing this to help the blind and other charities.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

incredible art work


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

WOW!! Beautiful work.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

To think that someone could do this work by hand is just mind blowing. Your work is stunning.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

what is the material used for this shirt?


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Wow! I can't imagine the number of hours you put into this. Anyone would be honored to wear this. Thank you for sharing your gift in such a special way.


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Simply stunning!!!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

kristym said:


> what is the material used for this shirt?


This shirt material is crinkled raw silk and silky threads , beads , braids velvet pieces used underneath the embroidery and many silk threads made to braid by adding golden silky threads before embroidering and many silk threads twisted in a way make as braid or many made by adding around needles . This done before stitching you can see in few photoe the reverse side as welol. This all done in big frames . They are special wooden frames Mary by skilled people's .

All cloth attached to that if not fit I add another cloth as borders and after embroidery take that off . This all done by hand embroidered and stitched the garment with machine . The shirt I bought this colour not dyed but the shawl I bought white and dyed .

In this embroidery you can see velvet underneath as appliqué . The colour is maroon and peacock turquoise but in photo showing rust type . As velvet used in embroidery maroon so I thought to dye the shawl in two colours .

The silk is used very nice material and very strong not as silks they fray quick this is very strong and very fine crinkled . For the shawl self print silk and the shawl is more than hundred inches long 45/50 wide .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Melgold said:


> Wow! I can't imagine the number of hours you put into this. Anyone would be honored to wear this. Thank you for sharing your gift in such a special way.


It took few months thank you .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Grapejelli said:


> To think that someone could do this work by hand is just mind blowing. Your work is stunning.


Look my other topics they got more embroidery and the shawls with full hand embroidery as well .


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

raindancer said:


> Spectacular! To look at this, it could be made for royalty! Beautiful work!


I completely agree! Fantastic work!


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous! I was trying to explain to hubby how you do some of the stitches and he was just amazed. It has been years since I have done anything even close to this. I just don't have the patience.

Your work is so beautiful.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

jojo111 said:


> Gorgeous work!


Thank you .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Gorgeous! I was trying to explain to hubby how you do some of the stitches and he was just amazed. It has been years since I have done anything even close to this. I just don't have the patience.
> 
> Your work is so beautiful.


Thank you if you done hand embroidery you know it all.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

My few pieces in my other topics as well embroidered stitched dyed .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

raindancer said:


> Spectacular! To look at this, it could be made for royalty! Beautiful work!


Thank you .


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Awsome, 
I used to do the embroidery on some of the royal households uniforms and know how much work was involved in that so I can see the love you have sewn into those. Well done &#128077;


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

st1tch said:


> Awsome,
> I used to do the embroidery on some of the royal households uniforms and know how much work was involved in that so I can see the love you have sewn into those. Well done 👍


Thank you .


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow! Truly amazing workmanship. Beyond beautiful.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Deri said:


> Wow! Truly amazing workmanship. Beyond beautiful.


Thank you .


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I forgot to mention how wonderfully kind and generous you are to give such a beautifully made garment to charity! May you be blessed ten fold for all you do for others!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

raindancer said:


> I forgot to mention how wonderfully kind and generous you are to give such a beautifully made garment to charity! May you be blessed ten fold for all you do for others!


Thanks I am blessed by doing this all so God giving me more to share thank you . When we blessed and have countless blessings from God nothing is difficult .


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

WOW (I know it's not a very orriginal comment but) WOW!


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

It is wonderful to know that these skills are still being practiced somewhere. This is just the most amazing work. I hope we can all pass on the skills we have learned to our younger ones.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

lovely lovely lovely


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your embroidery is so exquisite! You are incredibly talented!

Hazel


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

I would love to know how you learned this kind of embroidery. You've seen in my comments in your other posts how highly I regard your work.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

julie windham said:


> I would love to know how you learned this kind of embroidery. You've seen in my comments in your other posts how highly I regard your work.


I learned from my mother she was very good in sewing embroidery I learn very little but after my marriage I tried to do a lot with schools hospitals crafts etc and even my mother was surprised when she saw my work . I love embroidery and love sewing dyeing shawls etc even I do crochet knitting . Sugar craft etc as well I try everything . These all embroidered and stitched by me . Thank you .

I help the blinds a lot there is no big gift than eyesight so I gave a lot of my clothes embroidery etc to help blinds . Groups they use them as prizes .


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Exquisite work
Where did you learn to do this?
I bet a family tradition


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh man - beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

You are such a generous person, and you certainly go beautiful work. Thank you.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Beautiful beyond words. You are so gifted. Thank you for posting more pictures of your magnificent work.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

That is the most impressive embroidery I have ever seen. I love embroidery and would do more of it, but alas, my hands are getting stiff and fingers hurt. I have some old patterns and stamped material. Some of my floss is from the 50-60's. Some are new as a store was going out of business.
Wish I knew where you are in this big wide world. Back in the 80's I was teaching some ladies how to use an electric sewing machine. One class they brought their embroidery. They had taken old silk parachutes and unthreaded them to make floss to embroider with. What they did was pictures of the history of their culture. It was like the pictographs found in the caves around here where I live.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

joelbears said:


> That is the most impressive embroidery I have ever seen. I love embroidery and would do more of it, but alas, my hands are getting stiff and fingers hurt. I have some old patterns and stamped material. Some of my floss is from the 50-60's. Some are new as a store was going out of business.
> Wish I knew where you are in this big wide world. Back in the 80's I was teaching some ladies how to use an electric sewing machine. One class they brought their embroidery. They had taken old silk parachutes and unthreaded them to make floss to embroider with. What they did was pictures of the history of their culture. It was like the pictographs found in the caves around here where I live.


Thank you.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

edithcarolf said:


> Beautiful beyond words. You are so gifted. Thank you for posting more pictures of your magnificent work.


Thank you . people go fed up but I will post more in another topic. More embroidery.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Your work makes me want to try it on something small, like a baby dress!! You are a great inspiration!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

for shirt I used crinkle silk 60 wide I bought that from Manchester £ 10 a meter and I bought 4 meters . But the other material I used for embroidery etc were really expensive . many I twisted my self , few I bought already twisted from a silk place . Its a delicate job I have to put this shirt in wooden frames before cutting as a shirt as a square piece and then I used velvet , beads and sequins as well. I think I added a picture you can see the embroidery back side you can see how delicate and how tidy work. The turquoise shirt I had the shawl maroon and turquoise half and half in length died in two colours .

As the material is expensive that never change the colour always as new.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

ParkerEliz said:


> Your work makes me want to try it on something small, like a baby dress!! You are a great inspiration!


you can make a wall hanging.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

joelbears said:


> That is the most impressive embroidery I have ever seen. I love embroidery and would do more of it, but alas, my hands are getting stiff and fingers hurt. I have some old patterns and stamped material. Some of my floss is from the 50-60's. Some are new as a store was going out of business.
> Wish I knew where you are in this big wide world. Back in the 80's I was teaching some ladies how to use an electric sewing machine. One class they brought their embroidery. They had taken old silk parachutes and unthreaded them to make floss to embroider with. What they did was pictures of the history of their culture. It was like the pictographs found in the caves around here where I live.


a long time a go my brother gave some parachutes thread and I embroidered shirt taking the thread from the middle of the thread.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

jael23 said:


> Your work is so outstanding. You have such talent and better then I have ever seen. I could see this on royalty. You are one special lady sharing this to help the blind and other charities.


I agree, they are outstanding.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful work Mirror


----------



## polarbear (Jun 1, 2017)

AWESOME, Mirror!!!!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, Mirror, I've never seen such exquisite hand work. You are truly amazing.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Mirror,
Your work is outstanding. You are very talented.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh, Mirror, that is beautiful work. You do a fantastic embroidery work.


----------



## hapb46 (Aug 3, 2018)

Your embroidery is amazing.


----------



## CT knitter (Aug 1, 2011)

Your embroidery is exquisite. You should be very proud. So sorry your health circumstances have prevented you from doing some of the handiwork you so enjoyed. You are very talented.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Wow! Mirror. Your work is gorgeous!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Looking at this beautiful work, it is not surprising how frustrating you must find it to be unable to do it any longer. Time will tell, and you will be able to at least make a start on it again.

You are very generous to give your work away to blind charities.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Truly stunning work.
Keep up with your after stroke therapy!
Your thought processes and motor control may improve enough to do some of this again!
Practice a little on scrap fabrics when you feel adventurous.
Keep on practicing your knitting, too.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow. Awesome!


----------



## dishers (Dec 1, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Exquisite work.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## jan.y (Apr 15, 2011)

Amazing work, i always read your messages, your doing really well, im sure it wont be much longer and you will be back to the way you were with your beautiful needlework


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

kristym said:


> what is the material used for this shirt?


raw silk in our shops I dont know in english shops


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I may never can do this work again but if bit more because fell few times


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Lena B said:


> Exquisite work
> Where did you learn to do this?
> I bet a family tradition


when married dont know anything my old neighbur in 1988 is a pakistani taught me all she is my mothers. coisin she knew everything sewing knitting crafts embroidery


----------

